# Need cabinet tolexed in Vancouver



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there anyone in or near Vancouver who can tolex a Super Reverb cabinet? I also need the grill cloth applied to the baffle. I bought the cabinet, tolex and grill cloth with the intention of doing it myself but I would rather find someone else who knows how.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i've never seen a cabinet tolexed in "vancouver".
that must be a very special colour of tolex?
please post pics!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump ....Someone going to help this fellow?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

These folks build cabs somewhere near you so, if things are slow, they may be willing to help out: http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/guitar_speaker_cabinets.htm


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I would think that any auto upholstery shop could handle the job.


----------

